# Alabama concealed carry laws



## aryfrosty

We are in new Hampshire but have family in the Huntsville area and are planning to move down there in 2 years. I retired as a cop in Georgia after 25 years and am now working on my retirement from the New Hampshire Dept. of Safety. I have carried conealed and otherwise all my adult life and want to continue to do so. Can anyone advise me what the procedure is for getting a CCL in Alabama? Thanks; Al


----------



## cidah

To get your CCW permit in Alabama all you need is a clean record and to go to the local Sheriff's office. The price is $20.00 and they perform a background check. There's no certification or instruction needed. There is no open carry in Alabama unless you're a LEO or Military on-duty.

http://www.ago.alabama.gov/issue/Alabama_Weapon_Law.pdf


----------



## aryfrosty

Thank you, cidah. Your information is very helpful. Al


----------



## Exmil

Did you check to see if the "reciprocal" laws apply?Al recognizes several states CCW permits.








Duh? should have checked the date stamp first.


----------



## aryfrosty

*Alabam licenses*

Thanks, exmil; Any and all info gratefully appreciated. Al


----------



## Redwolf

actually AL does have a open carry law, its legal till you get into a car. 
http://opencarry.org/al.html
and thanks to Congress, Law Enforcement Officers Safety Act of 2004. States that retired LEO's will be guaranteed the right to protect themselves, as the rest of us will have to jump hoops and beg premission.


----------



## aryfrosty

*LEO Safety Act*

Redwolf; There are so many hoops to jump through in order to comply with that act that many retired Cops, myself included, don't even bother to try. I retired from a Georgia agency and went to work for Brink's as a driver trainer. After 3 years Brink's transferred me to Boston. I now work for the New Hampshire Dept of Safety in the Division of Emergency Services. In order for me to qualify under the act I have to get the Chief of my old departmen to sign off on it. I can't get by that rule since the Chief won't sign off unless I go back south twice a year and qualify with the agency. I fire more times than that but it doesn't count.


----------



## gandog56

Yep, I moved down here. As soon as I got my Alabama DL I went to the local sheriff's office. $20 and 20 minutes later I walked out with my card still hot from the machine.


----------



## high pockets

gandog56 said:


> Yep, I moved down here. As soon as I got my Alabama DL I went to the local sheriff's office. $20 and 20 minutes later I walked out with my card still hot from the machine.


I think since aryfrosty posted his inquiry in 2008, he probably has found an answer to his situation by now.

Let's let this thread die it's natural death.


----------

